# Compass Avantgarde 100



## gerryhughes (May 12, 2008)

Hi 
We are going to be changing or caravan for MH have had a look at a few second hand ones and really dissapointed in the conditon and price aint much cheaper than a new one so have looked at the avantgarde 100 today and thought it was a lovely van has anyone got one of these or know anything about them.
Many thanks gerry


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Gerry

We have a new Avantgarde 100, bought last November 2007 on a 57 plate. We have not really had the water ingress problem that has plagued other Peugeot/Fiat owners, so we count ourselves lucky. We had a recall for a re-seal of the scuttle but we only had a slight leak from the previous seal. In fact, apart from a bathroom cabinet door catch we have not had a problem (so far - I thought I had better get that in). 

I think the prices hold up well, so you don't seem to save much by buying secondhand. The one advantage of used is that any problems have been ironed out by the time you buy (hopefully). 

We are absolutely delighted with our van. Build quality on ours has been good, everything works well, and if the layout suits, you will struggle to buy better for the money. The 2.2 100bhp engine is more than adequate, returning about 30+ mpg (trip comp syays 34 but I would be happy with 30) and at 5.7m, it almost fits in a normal parking space.

When we looked around there were other vans that appeared to be more aesthetically pleasing or more modern in appearance, but they had their own disadvantages. The 100 just suited us.

PM me if you want any more info.

Regards


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I have the 115 which is the same size but low profile (even less room for storage...) It's a lovely 'little' van, a great drive (and is my most economical vehicle 8O) Storage is a little tight and the water capacity means your chasing the stuff every day (We carry an additional 25 litre jerry can in the footwell. Go for it.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If there are just two of you have you thought of a larger van. We had a 200 and a 400. Both were well made . The advantage of the 400 was that you did not need to make up the beds at night: making going to bed much less athletic and simpler.. The shower works OK but the whole room get wet. There are better designs.
They may not be the most high spec vans but they work well .

The only issue we really had was that the heating was hot at the top and very cold on the floor. Our current van has blown air. When we got it we thought that it would be very noisy but in practice except when heating up from very cold it is almost silent.
Another thing I would go for is electric air heating as well as gas. It is expensive as an after-fit but if you go abroad it saves a lot of gas and simplifies that problem.

Hope that you enjoy your new van

Safariboy.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Compass*

Hi

I had a Compass 400 and as you say, the nearly new ones are barely cheaper than the new. I purchased new for that reason.

The van was OK. It did not have some of the all singing and dancing features of some more expensive vans, but I took my Compass to Italy and back, no bother.

The Compass Avantgarde is a non identical twin to the Elddis Autoquest. Both models are often sold by dealers as "special editions" such as Suntor, Firestorm and so on. These will be factory spec vans, plus a Heki, maybe removable carpets and so on. Various dealers offer such models, including Campbells (Lancs area), Discover and Brownhills.

Russell


----------

